# 4 inches of Ice = YES FINALLY FISHIN!



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

So I know now that I am posting this on Tuesday, after another strange Michigan winter day, our beloved ice (what we had of it here in the Southern LP) is most likely gone or unsafe after today. But I wanted to post a story and pictures of good fortune on Sunday and Monday to keep us all motivated. Myself and a friend caught our limit of gills (some crappie) both days, and pulled out a few pike. It felt good to finally be on the ice, hopefully we won't have to wait too much longer to get back out. Good Luck everyone!

And yes, that bluegill was almost too big for my bucket!


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice haul guys


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Job well done!! Thats one BIG gill!! SE Mich?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, very cool


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

RippinLipp said:


> Job well done!! Thats one BIG gill!! SE Mich?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup SE MI


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

Some REAL nice gills in there.


----------



## logsnagger (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you may have just gotten your master angler with that gill


----------



## theileb (Dec 14, 2010)

Good stuff! Thanks for sharing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

Cool! Deep or shallow? Just wondering if they are in mid winter patterns or not since we never really had first ice.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Solid day on the ice boys!


----------



## miner band (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice bull gills!!!!!


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

nice! totally jealous though. Been missing the ice like a fat kid misses cake!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow what a hog gill.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job guys! I'll be out Friday hopefully!


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice work guys, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

logsnagger said:


> I think you may have just gotten your master angler with that gill


What is the length? Did you have it weighed?
Looks to me as it could probably be one of the biggest gills of the year, if not the biggest. A certificate fish for sure.
Catch and keep is by weight, catch and release is by length.

I once caught the biggest white bass that was caught one year 19 inches (year 96 or 97) but I didn't know about those rules and we ate it. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think the rain did that much damage really. I checked Bald Eagle Lake in Ortonville this morning on my way in to work and it had 3.5 inches of good clear ice. Finally. Don't take my word for it though.


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

sandman_iac said:


> I don't think the rain did that much damage really. I checked Bald Eagle Lake in Ortonville this morning on my way in to work and it had 3.5 inches of good clear ice. Finally. Don't take my word for it though.



Lost?


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Big Jon St.Croix said:


> What is the length? Did you have it weighed?
> Looks to me as it could probably be one of the biggest gills of the year, if not the biggest. A certificate fish for sure.
> Catch and keep is by weight, catch and release is by length.
> 
> I once caught the biggest white bass that was caught one year 19 inches (year 96 or 97) but I didn't know about those rules and we ate it. I hate it when that happens.


I didn't have a tape or scale on me......But it is prolly around 10-1/2 or 11", and probably a little over a pound. I have it wrapped up in the freezer, I do a little taxidermy on the side and hope to have it mounted. 

As far as ice being safe after that rain...it's the edges that I worry about, and to answer someone elses question, The lake I was fishing ranged from 12-20 foot.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the report! and congratualtions on that gill! The forecast is certinally encouraging! I hope to be out this weekend.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

sandman_iac said:


> I don't think the rain did that much damage really. I checked Bald Eagle Lake in Ortonville this morning on my way in to work and it had 3.5 inches of good clear ice. Finally. Don't take my word for it though.


 Two inches at best across the street on Monday, and 1/2 ontop was soft and giving way. Hope it firms up by this weekend, but not safe on Monday for sure.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice haul, thanks for the report ! Looks like winter may finally be here...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

I measured one of my 5 gal pails and it is 12". 
That big gill looks to be at least 11" to me.
Its a very big gill for sure.
Nice Fish!!


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Big Jon St.Croix said:


> I measured one of my 5 gal pails and it is 12".
> That big gill looks to be at least 11" to me.
> Its a very big gill for sure.
> Nice Fish!!


 
I def agree Big Jon, thanks for mentioning that. What was crazy was not only the length, but the sheer mass of it, it was so thick. I actually was 100% convinced that it was a bass while bringing it up....surprise!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Well with the size of that thing I see where you could make that mistake.. Once again, congrats on the bull...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

iLiveInTrees said:


> I def agree Big Jon, thanks for mentioning that. What was crazy was not only the length, but the sheer mass of it, it was so thick. I actually was 100% convinced that it was a bass while bringing it up....surprise!


When you catch a gill in southeast michigan that could be a light meal, you caught something.


----------



## sandman_iac (Jan 27, 2009)

Big Jon St.Croix said:


> Lost?


Actually Jon there was a reference to ice conditions earlier in the post so I was answering to that. I think you may be lost actually. Does that clear it up for you?


----------

